# Frage an Diablo 3-Cracks: Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Battle Chest Edition und der Ultimate Evil Edition ?



## MichaelG (18. November 2016)

Bei beiden ist ja Diablo III drin und das Addon Reaper of Souls. Aber worin unterscheiden sich die beiden Varianten überhaupt ? Hab ich mit der Ultimate Evil Edition das momentan erhältliche Komplettpaket oder nicht ?


----------



## Batze (18. November 2016)

Auch mit der Ultimate Version hast du das Komplett Paket, ist allerdings nur für Konsolen. Die BattleCest ist für PC.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2016)

Ich hab die Version aber auf dem PC ? Oder hab ich mir die falsche Edition geholt ? Sprich grafisch die schlechtere ? Komisch: Bei mir im Transaktionsverlauf steht Ultimate Evil Edition. Gehe ich aber auf die Battlechest-Edition heißt es ich hätte diese... Bei Blizzard.net ist das ganze etwas unübersichtlich. 

Aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2016)

Also wenn du eh auf PC spielst, Grafisch ist PC immer das gleiche. Bei einigen Versionen, die ich nicht alle gerade auswendig kenne, sind noch ein paar extra Sachen dabei u.U. für andere Spiele, also haustiere für WOW oder sowas, oder auch für D3 Extra Flügel und so. Rein Spielerisch und Grafisch macht es aber absolut keinen Unterschied auf PC.

PS: Können ja mal zusammen bissel zocken. hab zwar jetzt wegen WoW nicht mehr so viel D3 gespielt, aber sollte ich noch können.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2016)

Na das wäre mir egal. Hauptsache der Inhalt (Addons, Chars) sind alles da.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2016)

Jup, also Hauptspiel und das AddOn. Damit hast du auch alle spielerischen Inhalte.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Bei einigen Versionen, die ich nicht alle gerade auswendig kenne, sind noch ein paar extra Sachen dabei u.U. für andere Spiele, also haustiere für WOW oder sowas, oder auch für D3 Extra Flügel und so.


Zusätzliche kosmetische Items gibt es nur bei den Collector's Editions (Retail Bezeichnung) bzw Digital Deluxe Editions (Download only Ausgabe mit nur den digitalen Inhalten der Collector's Editions)

Items gibt es bei den CEs von 
D3, 
D3:RoS, 
SC2 HotS, 
SC2: LotV, 
WoW: WoD, 
WoW:Legion

Dabei handelt es sich um Pets (die Gold einsammeln), Flügeln und Flaggen für den Rücken und Transmog Items. Bis auf das praktische Gold Einsammeln nichts Spielrelevantes. Und Letzteres können auch ingame für jeden erhältliche Pets.


----------

